# NCFAA Outdoor schedule



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, you read that right. OUTDOOR schedule!!!!

Look forward to seeing you folks at a Field range near you!!!

View attachment 2011 NCFAA Outdoor Schedule.pdf


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

:thumbs_up :set1_applaud:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah, you read that right. OUTDOOR schedule!!!!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you folks at a Field range near you!!!
> 
> View attachment 1022711


Yeeha... outdoor is almost here...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Yeeha... outdoor is almost here...


And we got the schedule out BEFORE it starts. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey Tim are you out there???? How about a march warm - up round? If I remember right all we need is 50 and no wind....


----------



## ApplePie (Jul 25, 2010)

Spoon is the Extravaganza Field and marked 3-D


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

ApplePie said:


> Spoon is the Extravaganza Field and marked 3-D


The Extravaganza is Field, Hunter, Animal, FITA, and there will be some 3D targets out there. Shoot whatever you want to.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> The Extravaganza is Field, Hunter, Animal, FITA, and there will be some 3D targets out there. Shoot whatever you want to.


You left out "fun & food". BTW email me the xls version of the schedule.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You left out "fun & food".


ice cream?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> ice cream?


Always.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> ice cream?


Can't leave out the ice cream. We wouldn't want Treaton to go into withdrawals!!


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Can't leave out the ice cream. We wouldn't want Treaton to go into withdrawals!!


Can I put in my order now? How about chocolate moose tracks?


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

PAUL PUGLISI said:


> Hey Tim are you out there???? How about a march warm - up round? If I remember right all we need is 50 and no wind....


Sunny and mid 60's this weekend. I'm ready!


----------



## TroutbumArcher (Sep 19, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im excited ... if you couldnt tell .. this 3D stuff is gettn old..


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Bumpity-bump-bump.

Also make plans for 2 shoots at New River Bowhunters of Grayson County. Great course and a great bunch of folks trying to get things going again.

See ---> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1449350 for more info.


----------

